# [Wiki] Guide de migration vers OpenRc 0.5.x

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant encore, le passage de OpenRc version 0.5.1 a créé pas mal de flamewar sur la liste de devs de Gentoo.

Présentement, il y a 2 sujets sur le forum qui parlent exclusivement de la migration de OpenRc version 0.5.x en Anglais.

J'ai écris ce wiki avec Sera,Mike Hunt et Pappy_Mcfae : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/500-Entretien:Migration_vers_openrc_0.5.x_Gentoo

Il y a tellement pas de doc sur le sujet qu'on expérimente et on donne nous résultat ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796647-highlight-.html

Et

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790100-highlight-.html

J'espère que ça va aider quelqu'un à migrer correctement  :Razz: Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Oct 21, 2009 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

eh, les conventions d2!  :Wink: 

----------

## mrpouet

w00t merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Concrètement on en est où avec cette migration ?

Au départ il y a eu le USE "oldnet" par défaut, et puis depuis peu il n'y a plus ce USE et openrc installe toujours les anciens fichiers /etc/init.d/net.* et /etc/conf.d/net en parallèle de la nouvelle méthode /etc/init.d/network. Au final, au delà de la subjective "question de goût", qu'est-ce qui est préconisé ? Garder l'ancienne méthode ou basculer tout de suite sur la nouvelle ?

----------

## anigel

J'ai un peu lâché l'affaire, mais les échanges de mail sur la mailing-list de Funtoo ne m'ont pas encouragé à tenter ça tout de suite...

 :Wink: .

----------

## d2_racing

Salut mon ami Anigel, ça l'air qu'en testing on devrait utiliser la nouvelle méthode, dû moins pour OpenRc 0.5.1 et plus.

----------

